# Ladriyeso



## charlie warlie

Alguien sabe como traducir en ingles este termino? Traduzo una lista de materiales que tiene que ver con la construccion....


----------



## Peter P

¿Es la combinación de la palabra ladrillo + yeso ? Sólo se me ocurre que se refiera a plaster brick.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Benzene

Hi charlie warlie!

"*Ladryieso*" = "*Gypsum covered wall*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## scotu

Benzene said:


> Hi charlie warlie!
> 
> "*Ladryieso*" = "*Gypsum covered wall*".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene



Where is this term used? 
Is a "*Gypsum covered wall*". Drywall? (_placas de yeso_/_tablaroca_?)


----------



## alberto magnani

http://www.papresa.net/productos/pe...ductos_pegamento_pegamentos_papresa-l_en.html
En este enlace español/inglés lo llaman 'gypsum covered brick'


----------



## charlie warlie

think im going to go with "gypsum covered brick" as the list is talking about products for construction and I don't think a whole wall be would be on there...


thanks to all!


----------



## scotu

charlie warlie said:


> I think *I'm* going to go with "gypsum covered brick" as the list is talking about products for construction and I don't think a whole wall be would be on there...
> 
> 
> thanks to all!



_ I'm curious, what could a "gypsum covered brick"  be used for? I can see a "gypsum brick" used for interior applications where lightness is preferred over strength  but a gypsum covered brick strikes me a being about as useful as a chocolate covered turnip and seriously doubt such a thing exists. I suggest the idea must be: The gypsum/plaster that is made to cover/coat a brick wall. EDIT: This opinion proved to be incorrect; see below
_


----------



## alberto magnani

In the referred link, you could see individual bricks covered by gypsum/plaster before building a wall.


----------



## scotu

alberto magnani said:


> In the referred link, you could see individual bricks covered by gypsum/plaster before building a wall.



Alberto, thank you for these additional links via PM:

http://www.todoconstruccion.com/noti...php?_idnot=686
http://www.labocana.com/manual/?p=15

I see that I'm completely wrong on my ideas of uselessness, thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## alberto magnani

Dont't worry.
Ladriyeso is a middle way between the entire plastered wall and the normal brick because they have 80x35 cm dimensions.
Regards.


----------

